# Simplifying Grain Drill Calibration.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/planting/simplifying-grain-drill-calibration


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice but I think the chart could be made better-simpler

Determine length needed to cover 1000th acre.It would be 87.12' for 6" spacing.

Catch seed for 1000th acre.

Weigh seed on a scale that weighs in lbs not grams.

Multiply seed caught by 1000 and you have it.Wouldn't have to convert grams to lbs. You wouldnt even need calculator,just move the decimal point.

Want it more accurate go twice as far


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a 20' Great Plains drill with 6" spacing. Calibration is easy. 272 turns of the tire is 1 acre. Catch the seed from 4 openers and multiply by 10. We manually crank the tire with a home made crank. The actual in the field results will be a little different because the speed you run seems to affect how they feed. I always monitor the seed rate till I am confident its correct


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jay, could you do 27.2 turns on the wheel and then multiply times 10 and not be close?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

We do 27.2 turns to get close but 272 is more accurate.


----------

